# Snorkel Advice



## normalrog (May 13, 2008)

Our family (4) is departing soon for 2 weeks in Hawaii (Kauai & Kona Coast BI), then 2 weeks on Grand Cayman (Morritts) in January 2009.  We are midwesterners and have very little snorkeling experience and own no gear.

Does it make sense to purchase mask, snorkel & fins for all, rather than rent?  

If so, what are some mid to high quality brands of gear, and where should I be shopping?

Thanks for any advice you can think of...

Roger


----------



## escargot (May 13, 2008)

I would recommend purchasing snorkel gear for your family.  Not only will you have properly fitted equipment,  but with 4 weeks of travel,  you will probably pay for the cost of gear in rental fees !   There is also the "sanitary" issue of using your own equipment.

Search out a dive / snorkel shop in your area (if we have them in TN, you have them !    )and take the whole crew in to be fitted.  ENJOY !


----------



## Anne S (May 13, 2008)

I would certainly purchase at least the mask and snorkel. The snorkel definitely for sanitary reasons, and the mask because it is very important to get one that fits your face. I suggest that you go to a scuba shop and have a knowledgeable salesperson assist you in choosing a mask that will fit your face.


----------



## Tia (May 13, 2008)

We bought our snorkle gear at a sporting goods store locally after we found out we liked to snorkle on vacation. A few years ago we bought the kids snorkle & mask before going to the VI. We all got our monies worth and still have the equip for next time.


----------



## shagnut (May 13, 2008)

Be sure you get a dry snorkle. It's so much easier , esp for the kids.  shaggy


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 14, 2008)

They have decent snorkel sets, (i.e. AquaLung, Body Glove, etc.), at warehouse stores like Costco and BJ's.

My wife bought her snorkel gear years ago, from Costco, and it's still working great.      I think it's Aqua Lung.   It includes a mask, snorkel, fins and a small backpack to carry everything.   It cost around $40.00 and is well worth it.


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2008)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> They have decent snorkel sets, (i.e. AquaLung, Body Glove, etc.), at warehouse stores like Costco and BJ's.
> 
> My wife bought her snorkel gear years ago, from Costco, and it's still working great.      I think it's Aqua Lung.   It includes a mask, snorkel, fins and a small backpack to carry everything.   It cost around $40.00 and is well worth it.



Before you go to a warehouse store to buy snorkeling gear, learn how to fit a mask properly.  No matter how good the gear is, if it doesn't fit, it's a waste of money.  If you can't try it on, don't buy it!

Consider the new airline baggage fees before buying fins.


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2008)

Judy said:


> Consider the new airline baggage fees before buying fins.



Good thought! Since there is a fee of $25 for a second bag (unless you have status on the airline) you need to figure that into the cost. Not to mention lugging the stuff around.

BTW, most snorkel tours I have taken in the Caribbean and Mexico give you a free snorkel tube as part of the tour. Its a basic open end tube but is sufficient for surface use in calm water.

Cheers


----------



## bobby (May 14, 2008)

I also wonder about paying for the extra bag for snorkel equipment until you try it out. My kids rarely used their sets before outgrowing or not wanting to be with those fish in the water vs. a pool, etc. As grown-ups, we value our prescription masks. If someone has glasses, check out buying a prescription mask if you like the sport. Some shops will rent some basic eye correction masks.


----------



## wendywin (May 15, 2008)

I agree to take all of the above into consideration.  Especially the Fins advice/extra luggage fees.  We bought our 'family of 4' snorkel stuff at Sam's warehouse club and have been THRILLED with it.  It was Body Glove, approx. $29.00 ea set- as an earlier tugger stated "why spend a bunch and find out the kids don't like it"  Our sets even keep the water from getting down the tubes by using a float at the tip of the tube.  I think thats what "shagnut" was referring to?  The KEY to those is practice before you go (the float when submerged plugs the tube)
You can bring the ones from a warehouse club home, try em in the tub, and IF the masks don't fit properly you can TAKE THEM BACk and get "fitted" as "Judy" discussed.
We had our kids practice in the bathtub (with shells scattered on the bottom of the tub) and at our local health club that has a kids pool.  My kids have fun just snorkeling in the pools at the hotels on our vacations!!!

Plus if your kids don't like it right now, they probably wil when they get a year or so older.

One thing I do know is the rental stuff WILL NOT fit properly.  One mouthful of ocean water and I promise you kids will be "turned off".  Its best to do all thats possible to set them up for success.

My advice.......do take at least a mask and tube along

Lots of luck.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 16, 2008)

x3 skier said:


> lugging the stuff around.
> 
> BTW, most snorkel tours I have taken in the Caribbean and Mexico give you a free snorkel tube as part of the tour. Its a basic open end tube but is sufficient for surface use in calm water.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry...but that's just gross!      But I'm rather "Howard-Hughes-like" when it comes to germs!

They sometimes seem pretty cavalier, in Mexico and the Caribbean, about sanitation. You do have  good point about lugging the stuff around.   An easy compromise is to bring your own mask and snorkel, and use the operators fins.    



Judy said:


> Before you go to a warehouse store to buy snorkeling gear, learn how to fit a mask properly.  No matter how good the gear is, if it doesn't fit, it's a waste of money.  If you can't try it on, don't buy it!
> 
> Consider the new airline baggage fees before buying fins.



Very good advice!


----------



## x3 skier (May 16, 2008)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Sorry...but that's just gross!      But I'm rather "Howard-Hughes-like" when it comes to germs!
> 
> They sometimes seem pretty cavalier, in Mexico and the Caribbean, about sanitation. You do have  good point about lugging the stuff around.   An easy compromise is to bring your own mask and snorkel, and use the operators fins.
> !



The ones I got were in sealed packages. IF they repackaged old ones, I haven't died yet. Everybody on the tour with one or two exceptions used the operator's gear and nobody passed out that I saw.  

I doubt they would take a chance on doing something like that since the snorkels looked like they cost less than a dollar.  

Cheers


----------



## shagnut (May 17, 2008)

Nothing gross about it. As said before they are sealed and are new snorkles. I bought the body glove ones at Sams also and it is the "dry" snorkel. When Kelli was young she hated snorkeling as the water would come in the tube and mask. Before we went on another trip I went to a dive shop and had her fitted to a mask and dry snorkle. The dive shop had a snorkle class at the Y where Kelli learned to breath correctly , dive done deep and other things. She now says it's her fav thing to do.  shaggy


----------

